# Enceintes boules HK pour G4 tournesol



## iMacounet (25 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

est il possible d'adapter des enceintes boule HK de iMac G4 Tournesol. Elles sont en USB.

Compatibles pour PC je vais m'acheter un Asus Eee PC 1001 HA (un PC je sais!)

Ou à moins de bidouiller le port USB pour les rendre compatibles ?

merci:love:


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
Les enceintes karman de l imac g4 ne sont pas en usb
avec  http://www.alis.fr/catalog/images/T9399_iFIRE.jpg c est possible


----------



## iMacounet (25 Décembre 2009)

Peut êre que c'est celle du G4 cube que j'ai vu qui sont en USB.

http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/85467354.htm?ca=22_s

Avec un iFire c'est possible ? Il y en a en vente pour  39.00


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Décembre 2009)

Pour ifire c est les enceinte de l imac 
c est vrai pour le cube c est de l usb, mais les votre sont vraiment en mauvais état, mais si on est  très bon bricoleur cela peu ce faire


----------



## iMacounet (25 Décembre 2009)

Avez vous un tuto pour les modifier et les rendre compatibles avec mon PC ?

merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------

Autrement il ya des Boules G4 en vente sur eBay aux USA/Allemagne .. Le modèle non amplifié qui a besoin de iFire.

Si je branche les APS (Apple pro speakers) sur mon PC aucun son n'en sortira ?

si j'enlève l'ampli des enceintes avec la connexion USB et je branche les enceintes directement sur mon ampli de hi-fi 2x35w mon ampli ça peut marcher ?


----------

